# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  बरसात  के मौसम के आहार विहार

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आयर्वेद मैं सूर्य की स्थिति के अनुसार बर्ष
को दो काल मैं बाटा गया है.
आदनकाल यानी उतरायण (northen solstice) तथा विसर्ग काल यानी दिक्षणायन
(southern solstice)
धरती अपने अक्ष पर घूमने के साथ-साथ सूर्य का भी चक्कर लगाती है, जिससे प्रकृति मैं जलवायु परिवर्तन होते है
*जलवायु  के इस परिवर्तन से मनुष्य शरीर की body constitution मैं भी परिवर्तन होते है,.
इस परिवर्तन से शरीर और हेल्थ पर विपरीत प्रभाव न हो, इस उद्देश्य से  आयुर्वेद मैं प्रत्येक मोसम के अनुसार सही आहार-विहार का पालन तथा अनुचित  आहार विहार का त्याग करने का निर्देस मिलता  है.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ये लेख बिलकुल ओरिजनल है नेट से कट पेस्ट नही किया गया है
Brsaat ke mausam ke aahar vihaar
Jane ab hindi me

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*बरसात के मोसम को अधिक समझने के लिए एसे दो भागो मैं बाटा गया है , पहला पूर्वार्द्ध ओर दूसरा उतरार्द्धकाल*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पूर्वार्द्ध  काल मैं आहार विहार 

वर्षा स्वगिनबले  क्षीणे कुप्यनित पवनादय: , ईसके मुताबिक , ईस मोसम के प्रभाव से , ईस मोसम मैं जठराग्नि मंद हो जाती है, वायु कुपित रहती है, जिससे गेस बनती है, ईसलिए ईस मोसम मैं पाचन शक्ति का पूरा ख्याल रखना चाहिए ओर ऐसा सादा सुपाच्य आहार लेना चाहिए, जिससे कब्ज न हो॰*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पूर्वार्द्ध काल मैं आहार विहार 

बरसात के मोसम मैं साफ सफाई का विसेस ध्यान रखना होता है, जिसमे वातावरण की शुद्धि, पानी की शुद्धता, वस्त्रो ओर शरीर की साफ-सफाई शामिल है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पूर्वार्द्ध काल मैं आहार विहार

चूंकि बर्षाकाल सुरू होते ही पाचन शक्ति कम हो जाती है , ईसलिए ईस प्रारम्भिक काल मैं हल्का ओर ताजा भोजन खूब अच्छी तरह चबा कर करना चाहिये*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पूर्वार्द्ध काल मैं आहार विहार

ईस समय मैं मोसम नई कच्ची घास पेदा होती है, , गाय भेंस ईस कच्ची घास को खाते है, जिसके कारन सावन मास मैं दूध का सेवन वर्जित किया गया है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पूर्वार्द्ध काल मैं आहार विहार

ईस काल मैं रोज छिलके वाली मूंग की दाल जरूर खाना चाहिये , यह पेट को ठीक रखने  का विसेस गुण रखती है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पूर्वार्द्ध काल मैं आहार विहार

हरी शाग सब्जी को  खूब अच्छी तरह धो साफ करके ही बनाना चाहिये*

----------


## sushilnkt

*बरसात का मोसम मेरे को बहुत पसंद हे इस में हर आदमी की और हर ओरत की काया हरी हो जाती हे 
क्यों जब बरसात आती हे तो नहाने का मन करता हे जेसे पेड़ पर कुपल फूटती हे वेसे से मनुष्य के सरीर में ताजगी आती हे 
वो गाना भी हे 
दिल कहे रुक जा रुक जा 
येही पर कही ........
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बरसात का मोसम मेरे को बहुत पसंद हे इस में हर आदमी की और हर ओरत की काया हरी हो जाती हे 
> क्यों जब बरसात आती हे तो नहाने का मन करता हे जेसे पेड़ पर कुपल फूटती हे वेसे से मनुष्य के सरीर में ताजगी आती हे 
> वो गाना भी हे 
> दिल कहे रुक जा रुक जा 
> येही पर कही ........
> *


भीगे भीगे मोसम मैं भीगी भीगी वादियाँ

----------


## long

> भीगे भीगे मोसम मैं भीगी भीगी वादियाँ


वाह भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है आपने

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पूर्वार्द्ध काल मैं आहार विहार 

मानसून के मोसम मैं कोल्ड ड्रिंक या ईस जेसे ठंडे ड्रिंक्स की जगह गर्म ओर गुनगुना ड्रिंक पीना चाहिए , जेसे की अदरख या पुदीने वाली चाय*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पूर्वार्द्ध काल मैं आहार विहार 

दोपहर के खाने मैं आप जीरा राइस या हल्के घी के साथ गेहूं के आटे की चपाती या सादा चावल भी खा सकते है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पूर्वार्द्ध काल मैं आहार विहार 

दोपहर के खाने के बाद कुछ जामुन नमक बुरक कर रोजाना खाने चाहिए, जामुन मैं सोम्य ओर सुपाच्य लोहतत्व होता है, जो रक्त की कमी को दूर करते है , जामुन का शर्बत पीने से जी मचलना , उल्टी ,दस्त, ओर बवासीर मैं भी आराम मिलता है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वाह भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है आपने


धन्यवाद भाई ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मानसून के मोसम मैं भिंडी, लोकी, परवल , बेगन ओर करेला जेसी सबजिया खाये, हऋ सलाद खाने के पहले उन्हे हल्के वार्म पानी मैं दस मिनट भिंगो दे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*द्ल्हन चीजों मैं राजमा , चना ओर उरद की दाल कम खाये,*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*बरसात के मोसम मैं खमीर युक्त भोज्य पर्दार्थ जेसे इडली , ढोकला , डोसा आदि से दूर रहे , ये आपके पाचन तंत्र को खराब कर सकते है , अगर खाना ही है तो कम मात्रा मैं खाये*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मिठाई ओर स्टार्ची फूड जेसे आलू शकरकंद आदि से कुछ दूरी बना ले, ईस मोसम मैं तली भुनी चिजे ज्यादा खाने का मन करता है , पर इनको कभी कभी खाना ही बेहतर है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*बरसात के मोसम मैं , ल्हसून , काली मिर्च, अदरक , हिंग , हल्दी, धनिया ओर जीरा को अपनी डाईट मैं जरूर शामिल करे , ये सब आपके पाचन तंत्र को बेहतर ब्नाएगे ,साथ ही साथ रोग प्रतिरोधक ताकत को भी ज्यादा करेगे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*ईस मोसम मैं प्यास कम भी लगे तो भी पानी भरपूर मात्रा मैं पीना चाहिये, हर्बल चाय, ओर मट्ठे का उपयोग भी अच्छा है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*जहा तक संभव हो सुबह का भोजन 11 बजे से पहले ओर रात्रि भोजन सूर्यास्त के पहले, अगर संभव ना हो तो सोने से 2-3 घंटा पहले कर लेना चाहिए*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कुल मिलाके यह कहा जा सकता है की बरसात के सुरुवाती दिनो मैं म्धूर, अम्ल, ओर लवण रस वाले पर्दार्थों का सेवन करना चाहिये, आहार मैं वात कुपित करने वाले पर्दार्थ जेसे रूखे , अधिक गर्म, क्सेले, चटपटे देर से पचने वाले पर्दार्थों का सेवन नही करना चाहिये*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अगर आप ईस मोसम मैं बारिश मैं भिंग जाये तो ज्यादा देर गीले वस्त्रो मैं ना रहे, शरीर को तुरंत तोलिए से पोंछ के सूखे वस्त्र पहन ले*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*ईस मोसम मैं रोड पे, घर के बगीचे मैं नगे पाव ना चले, क्योंकि ईस मोसम मैं जहरीले जीव धरती पे विचरण करते है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*ईस ऋतु मैं नदी, ज्लासाय मैं नहाने से बचे, ...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो आप लोगो के पास भी जानकारी हो तो यहा लिखे

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्रो आप लोगो के पास भी जानकारी हो तो यहा लिखे


तकनिकी कीड़ा हू बस इतना कहना चाहूँगा , बरसात के मौसम  में आपके  कंप्यूटर का भी विशेष ध्यान दे यदि खिडकी के पास या ऐसी जगह जहां नमी की आशंका है हो तो वहाँ से इसे दूर रखे |

----------


## Krish13

> मित्रो आप लोगो के पास भी जानकारी हो तो यहा लिखे


मै किसान हूँ तो कुछ जानकारी आपकी बगिया के बारे मे दिये देता हूँ
सबसे पहले तो इस बात का ध्यान रखे कि आपकी बगिया मे कही जल जमाव तो नही हो रहा  है अगर हो रहा है तो उसकी निकासी का उचित प्रबंध करै
बारिष के दिनो मे पौधोँ मे कीट लगने का खतरा अधिक रहता है  इसके बचाव के लिये आप अपनी बगिया मे इन्डोसल्फान का छिड़काव करै
अगर आप नये पौधे लगाना चाहते है तो यह समय उत्तम है नये पौधे लगाने के लिये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> तकनिकी कीड़ा हू बस इतना कहना चाहूँगा , बरसात के मौसम  में आपके  कंप्यूटर का भी विशेष ध्यान दे यदि खिडकी के पास या ऐसी जगह जहां नमी की आशंका है हो तो वहाँ से इसे दूर रखे |


ज्ञानवर्धक उपयोगी जानकारी है , धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मै किसान हूँ तो कुछ जानकारी आपकी बगिया के बारे मे दिये देता हूँ
> सबसे पहले तो इस बात का ध्यान रखे कि आपकी बगिया मे कही जल जमाव तो नही हो रहा  है अगर हो रहा है तो उसकी निकासी का उचित प्रबंध करै
> बारिष के दिनो मे पौधोँ मे कीट लगने का खतरा अधिक रहता है  इसके बचाव के लिये आप अपनी बगिया मे इन्डोसल्फान का छिड़काव करै
> अगर आप नये पौधे लगाना चाहते है तो यह समय उत्तम है नये पौधे लगाने के लिये।


बहुमूल्य जानकारी दी है भाई आपने, शुक्रिया

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो से निवेदन है की वो भी अपने पास जो जानकारी है उसे दे

----------


## umabua

बरसात का कीड़ों-मकोड़ों से गहरा रिश्ता है..........
मैं कुछ चित्र प्रस्तुत कर रही हूँ.. जिसमे एक व्यक्ति के हाथ के अंगूठे में एक मकडी द्वारा  काटने के बाद उपचार में की गयी लापरवाही के गंभीर नतीजे दिखाए दे रहे हैं..

किसी भी कीड़े को नन्हा और प्यारा ना समझें... वह घातक ही जानलेवा भी हो सकता है..


1.

----------


## umabua

तीसरा दिन..........

----------


## umabua

चौथा दिन.............

----------


## umabua

पाँचवाँ दिन........

----------


## umabua

छठा दिन.....

----------


## umabua

नौवाँ दिन......

----------


## umabua

दसवाँ दिन...............

----------

